# Training With Muscle Soreness: Should You Do It?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Muscle soreness is something that every trainer has experienced. The typical advice is to wait until you’re not sore to train that muscle again. But what if you can actually get BETTER results by training when sore!It’s safe to say that muscle soreness is something EVERY trainer has experienced at some point in their career. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

